# Upland hunting packs



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I want to get an upland hunting pack for pheasant/grouse hunting...I'll be hunting in British Columbia for grouse and in Alberta for Pheasant and other upland birds...I want a pack that can carry water for my two labs in the BC mountains and in Alberta..along with carrying birds snacks and all of the other goodies....I saw this one and I like it:

http://mosquitocreek.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MO10

Any suggestions on the packs out there and what I should be looking for would be most appreciated.....

THanks

Clu__82


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The Mothers pack is a good one; get the largest size. I keep a 100oz hydration bladder in mine and I modified the side pockets to carry two water bottles.

You can easily pack a jacket in the back and it's no problem loading a limit of bird's into it. I hang my transmitter on the front. That looks like an old model to me they are specialing out. They should be around $100.00. On the new models they made the pockets bigger to hold more shells. Even in my old one I can carry a box in each pocket.

I shot skeet in mine all the first year to get used to the shoulder straps. I didn't have to worry because they were never a problem. I highly recommend the vest.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I own that same Mothers pack as well and it rides really nice on my back. Each waist side pocket can hold about a box of shells with a magnetic and snap closure. There is a mesh outer small pocket for other things such as a couple shells or knife etc. I also carry a 100oz bladder in mine and it easily lasts all day long on a really hot day with 1 dog. I'm sure you could pack in another bladder in one of the other pockets though or a nalgine. I made a custom transmitter holder for my Tritonics Pro 200 (new model) out of some 1" wide nylon webbing that attaches to the pack so I'm not searching a pocket for it or fighting it swinging back and forth.

All in all a really nice pack and its held up extremely well all season long. If you look hard enough I think you can find them cheaper than $100. I think I got mine at Scheels for about $75 because it was an older model. Also Sportsmans sells them and so does cabelas.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't care for the Mothers, I went with the Quilomene. www.quilomene.com

I really like it and it is holding up really well after 4 seasons. It isn't cheap at about $160.


----------

